# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  best aimbot?

## 954612

Paid and free aimbot discussion.
No advertising or harassment allowed.

----------


## ownedscrub

Just post once you are ready to release it. Dont tease us.

----------


## Ariasu

waiting you too x3 (it will be today ? :O )

----------


## foxybreak

Waiting... <3

----------


## PiouPiouPiou

Today? :gusta:

----------


## spoofjack

Its not "A free source code（sanguo) is it?

----------


## biometrico

Nothing here

----------


## Ariasu

Gonna be no hp bar ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## WhoBattle

As long as its free ill support you <333

----------


## IgorGrba

Today maybe?  :Big Grin:

----------


## L2af

WHEN. waiting,

----------


## kangkamchan

Waiting....
Today? :Cool:

----------


## wilison92

Waiting....
Today?

----------


## darkimp1

i think he is just horny on attention...

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

he does not know when it will be ready

----------


## ssss29673082

waiting for you

----------


## biometrico

Nothing here

----------


## biometrico

Nothing here

----------


## EvidenceAA

> i'm happy to see many users waiting for this
> Notice to everyone: My script is simply AHK aimbot, is a mix of leaked codes from others just modified and optimized + add more functions.
> When i'm ready i release it in ahk script, exe compiled and source code.
> Hope you will enjoy


I'm excited  :Big Grin:

----------


## namloki18

> i'm happy to see many users waiting for this
> Notice to everyone: My script is simply AHK aimbot, is a mix of leaked codes from others just modified and optimized + add more functions.
> When i'm ready i release it in ahk script, exe compiled and source code.
> Hope you will enjoy


lol even if your script is bad, we are still appreciate it, because you do not owe us anything, feel free and dont rush yourself too much. we can wait

----------


## Prinz1337

sounds interesting keep it up and i wait  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chad01

i hope this script will be better than the oahsys~

----------


## darkimp1

> I'm again here to release positive feedback at soldier 82.
> Service is 100% friendly and he helped me in all my issues.
> Very nice working hack and best performance in game without any inject


why buy the soldier hack when you have "perfect aim" ahk

----------


## biometrico

Nothing here

----------


## themegamaster

waiting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Caramelly

waiting im excited abt this

----------


## jincuteguy

> i released feedback to soldier for very good script but i think my own is better


Is the Soldier 82 aimbot better than Stinkyjoint Edition script?

----------


## h4hitman

I'm dieing of waiting. Can't wait to see if this aim bot works better then the ones already in this forum.

----------


## biometrico

Nothing here

----------


## biometrico

> Is the Soldier 82 aimbot better than Stinkyjoint Edition script?


Yes sure. Soldier is amazing

----------


## EvidenceAA

I just purchased Soldier 82 and I'll give it a shot after work. Pretty excited tbh. And biometrico sad to hear that, I'm still waiting eagerly  :Smile:

----------


## 954612

:Frown:  Sorry to hear. So you won't release the aimbot now? Can you at least describe what you've done to make it better? Kind of curious how it works  :Smile:

----------


## biometrico

Nothing here

----------


## bt3

i lost my old account for forum and just created this for your aimbot to stay tuned  :Big Grin:  im waiting for you man

----------


## EvidenceAA

> I can't release now (obviously not with this account and not in public section).
> Simply most of ahk scripts if detect 2 (or more) enemy healthbar can shaking autoaim.
> I only improve fov setting and autoaim lock to 1 target per time to visible enemy.
> Also improved aim accurancy, prediction and long range aimlock


Unfortunately I don't have access to the elite forums, since I don't have CC attached to my PP, but if you could hit me up once you're ready, I'd be willing to even donate.

----------


## biometrico

Nothing here

----------


## wilison92

always many reasons except the exact functions of script
So,just horny on attention?

----------


## biometrico

Nothing here

----------


## sayuto

> he does not know when it will be ready


hey ! why you close topic korean aim ? so you maybe will release other ?

----------


## biometrico

Nothing here

----------


## L2af

> he can't close topics.
> An staff member closed


its not closed its on page 2 of the forums.

EDIT: I stand corrected it is closed.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> its not closed its on page 2 of the forums.
> 
> EDIT: I stand corrected it is closed.


the thread was closed on my request due to all the troll posts, the hack is still being updated ETC but its all on my discord channel

----------


## namloki18

> the thread was closed on my request due to all the troll posts, the hack is still being updated ETC but its all on my discord channel


I didnt have your discord channel address yet, may i have it ?, thank you !

----------


## biometrico

Nothing here

----------


## Vulteer

> The aimbot is ready 
> Right now i'm trying to make an ESP. If it work i'll release with esp, and if don't work i post only simple aimbot with lot of cool features


Um one question. How will you make an ESP with AHK?

----------


## biometrico

Nothing here

----------


## spoofjack

ESP - extrasensory perception: perception or communication outside of normal sensory capability

It doesn't always mean it will see through walls.

one Cool feature to add. Have anna Tick Box Coding shouldn't take long just change color to Friendly BMP to search for and all the same aiming applies.

----------


## WhoBattle

I think aimbot would be nice doesnt need esp  :Big Grin:

----------


## persian1992

> The aimbot is ready 
> Right now i'm trying to make an ESP. If it work i'll release with esp, and if don't work i post only simple aimbot with lot of cool features


Hi mate

I wrote you a privat message yesterday and one right now. If you find the time, pls check it.
Thank you

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> ESP - extrasensory perception: perception or communication outside of normal sensory capability
> 
> It doesn't always mean it will see through walls.
> 
> one Cool feature to add. Have anna Tick Box Coding shouldn't take long just change color to Friendly BMP to search for and all the same aiming applies.


Its actually harder, 

The hp bar is white and grey it makes u end up aiming at walls and buildings etc, 

How ever i am working on a cencept idea whoch may work should be done tonight or tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Spadde

Cant wait to see this  :Big Grin:

----------


## biometrico

Nothing here

----------


## jincuteguy

> Yes sure. Soldier is amazing


So paying $20 for 10days for Soldier 82 hack is worth it? than using StinkyJoint edition hack?

----------


## biometrico

Nothing here

----------


## GimGanDi

why are you releasing this and not selling?
If it's better than solder 82 you can charge $200/m like some Chinese/Korean bots.
It's nice of you to share but just curious...

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> why are you releasing this and not selling?
> If it's better than solder 82 you can charge $200/m like some Chinese/Korean bots.
> It's nice of you to share but just curious...


Because hes using ahk and alot of copy and paste scripts. Hes just optimizing them thats all

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Azgher

I see only promises, it's been days and now the two hours. Only attention you want?  :gtfo:

----------


## jincuteguy

> I think the Soldier 82 is best hack in the marketplace now and have good price for performance.
> Last Stinkyjoint script is only AHK script for now and can't give better performance than Soldier.


If StinkyJoint is AHK script, then what script does Soldier 82 use then?

----------


## biometrico

Nothing here

----------


## hzy331

promise,oh .../ :Frown:

----------


## jincuteguy

So the Soldier 82 hack only work well with Soldier hero? or does it work with other heroes pretty good as well?

----------


## WhoBattle

What happen?

----------


## dowjones21

> So the Soldier 82 hack only work well with Soldier hero? or does it work with other heroes pretty good as well?


Like many have said, if you are stuck in Silver bronze or low plat it's good. Anything higher you need a stronger aimbot or some ESP. It's simply too inaccurate against nimble Genji's and flying Pharah's. Do not purchase if you are plat, it will barely help. ESP alone would be better than this jittery bot

----------


## Jaladhjin

wtf is going on here ? is bio a major dev or something ?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> wtf is going on here ? is bio a major dev or something ?


No lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## darkimp1

> The best aimbot is practice. You got to learn yourself how to shoot. In real life there aren't hacks to get a diploma a career or a girlfriend. You got to work for it. With passion day by day. So deal with it and stop your whinny little asses. Get good in a game and stop ruining it for people who work hard to get good in it. Doesn't work that for you...? Well maybe get a real life instead of hacking like a 12-year old whinny teenager who cries because he always loses!


dude u do realize you are on ownedcore right?

go bother some other forum with your opinions.

----------


## Kirito223323

Can someone tell me what's going on here? If i think right best aimbot for me is soldier 82.

----------


## Cgbuyer

So what is the current best aimbot free/paid?

----------


## Cgbuyer

Pm me yuh bitch

----------


## Xyker

Hi guys, i'm new in this "section" can someone tell me which is the best aimbot in this moment? (also paid is fine). Thanks alot

----------


## cor3

@Xyker could you please delete few private msg since your box is full  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alecthro

> Hi guys, i'm new in this "section" can someone tell me which is the best aimbot in this moment? (also paid is fine). Thanks alot


D.Va Systems Online is really really good at 16.50/month. But only if you have Windows 7.

----------


## afallintree

> D.Va Systems Online is really really good at 16.50/month. But only if you have Windows 7.


What's the best payed if you use windows 10?

----------


## Cgbuyer

They all exactly the same dude

----------


## Dogepatrol

Title, doesnt matter how much money and a list of them would be cool

----------


## lololo123

What do you guys think is the best paid hack? (non memory)

----------


## cor3

Private hacks are always better than public  :Big Grin:

----------


## xjamer

If you wait till Monday I will be opening thread selling two hacks both private and substantially cheaper than what others ae offering

----------


## lololo123

What does it include if you dont mind me asking?

----------


## Ferio74

Guys, please, i am srsly beg all of you and moderator, don't remove that thread please. Anyone can show me ONE GOOD HACK? OwndeCore public has not so good target lock, a lot of problems and it's impossible to use with widowmaker. Others hacks i saw - has no instructions, some kind of CT, XIS e t c, i am not so smart to understand it, so please help me) It can be for pay, but good. Thx

----------


## Sychotix

> Guys, please, i am srsly beg all of you and moderator, don't remove that thread please. Anyone can show me ONE GOOD HACK? OwndeCore public has not so good target lock, a lot of problems and it's impossible to use with widowmaker. Others hacks i saw - has no instructions, some kind of CT, XIS e t c, i am not so smart to understand it, so please help me) It can be for pay, but good. Thx


The better the aimbot, the more likely you are to get banned. The more public it is, the more likely you are to get banned. 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...uy-sell-trade/ You can look for bots to purchase here if the public ones aren't good enough for you.... but don't expect it to prevent you from getting banned. Private ones still get hit fairly frequently.

If you care about your account, don't hack. Get better at the game and have fun.

----------


## Reaper666xxx

As title states. Of course it has be working as of 12FEB2017. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Sychotix

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/fps/...xploits-hacks/

Check this section if you would like aimbots.

----------


## SuchHackMuchWow

Which would you say it is? I have seen alot of positive reviews on Chens, CF, SK, Xaim, and no ban ever statements from the last 3. 
Has someone tested them all? Which one is king?
Also, we are using cheats, sooner or later every one should be detected given attention from Blizz, like what happened 1 week ago or so.

----------


## SK Bot

Some of them are detected hacks with mass bans as recent as this week.
Other hacks only offer lifetime access (fear of performance?) and no option to test with a timed subscription / danger of developer abandonment after cashing out.
Others are just ahk .... 
Of those that remain, you should compare their features and see which one appeals to you.

I would you recommend you join their discords and talk to their users in private about the bots performance before making a decision.

A good indicator of the bots true performance is it's user re-subscription rate.

*cough SK 80% *cough



 :Wink:

----------


## SK Bot

you can also check out the OW trade section for private aimbots.

----------


## SuchHackMuchWow

Heh, good to know on that 80%! From what I gather, most of them are identical on their main features. Also, as you said, they offer lifetime access and do not display their re-subscription rate so I cannot use that to compare them. So, only their presence here is any indication to me and up to now only a tiny ammount of people were caught from chen's in the latest banwave, so they are safe too in my book.

----------


## SK Bot

Unless you happen to be unlucky enough to be in that 'tiny amount' 

Before it was life time, it released some re subscription rates.
Not pretty. :gusta:

----------


## SoXora

I'm a newbie and every aimbot I see, someone's saying that is easily detected, has virus, etc ; -; Can someone send me a good Aimbot that I don't need to buy? ; -;

----------


## Keldonv7

There is no good hacks for ow ;p

----------


## Luvzii

bought it 4-5 days ago, never been more happy! costs alittle but honestly, other aimbots on this forum does not compare! not even sure how to explain, its just something diffrent.

sk bot is like a memory bot if u get the settings correct.for a quick comparison!  :Smile:  so all in all, as far as iv tested, its SKbot above all else, iv tried Xaim one, and a few others on this forum! none worth a penny compared to this one.

----------


## armeggeden

So the last week or so I've been doing a lot of research on what the best bot for Over Watch might be.

I came to this site and tried a bunch of the free downloads and they either _didn't work_ or_ sucked_.

Out of the premium bots there were 4 that stood out.

Xaim

Soldier 82

SK BOT

and of course ChenBot.

ChenBot: Seems like it's a really good program, but it only runs off windows 7 so I can't really test it.

Xaim: Pretty simple, no trigger bot. It's hp bar only. It doesn't have an interface, all you need to do is f1 and f12 and you're good to go.

SK Bot: Runs almost exactly like Xaim in the hp bar aspect, but has a bunch of extra goodies. A trigger bot (Not perfect but I've gotten some great kills with it). And easy interface which you can kind of just make it work the way y

And Soldier 82:_ I'm pretty sure using this will get you auto banned._

Out of the four I stick with SK Bot, they have an active discord channel and forums that is pretty re-assuring if I'm having any issues.

----------


## SK Bot

> So the last week or so I've been doing a lot of research on what the best bot for Over Watch might be.
> 
> I came to this site and tried a bunch of the free downloads and they either _didn't work_ or_ sucked_.
> 
> Out of the premium bots there were 4 that stood out.
> 
> Xaim
> 
> Soldier 82
> ...


Appreciate that.  :Smile:

----------


## IversontheGod

Hi all,

I'm really considering buying an aimbot right now, but i'm looking for the most human-like aimbot. One that doesn't look too suspicious if there are people around watching me. If anyone has any videos or recommendations please let me know! I'm currently looking between Xaim, CFbot and SKbot. ( I would try Chen but i have Windows 10) Idk if someone could link me to any of these discords or if anyone that uses them could show me some gameplay to i can make a decision. TY.

----------


## biometrico

closed.....

----------


## BR84

> So the last week or so I've been doing a lot of research on what the best bot for Over Watch might be.
> 
> I came to this site and tried a bunch of the free downloads and they either _didn't work_ or_ sucked_.
> 
> Out of the premium bots there were 4 that stood out.
> 
> Xaim
> 
> Soldier 82
> ...


No Issues with ChenBot..... been using 1.21 (alongside W-Bot & Stinkyjoints Ana-Bot across 3 accounts with zero bans)

----------


## yuvalz55

where can i get skbot?

----------


## lolfaq

i have been tried 7(4 private;3 public) aimbots so far, they all are useless if u dont go full rage mode and play some s76-bastion-tracer.(Pixelbots;non hp bar aimbots;trigger bots all seem broken)
Is there any good memory hack? :confused:

----------


## EvidenceAA

external hacks are more of an aim-assist and will never have the performance of an membot.

Good luck searching for a membot which is UD tho. Almost every known coder is scared of sue-happy Blizzard and the ones that aren't, are either crappy coders or only have one in private.

A good advice: Don't try the chinese membots, they'll get you banned in less than a few days

----------


## Roast

Most external cheats aren't designed to make you a god. Learning to play with one can greatly help your level of play, you just need to find the right bot with the right settings and go from there.

You're also putting yourself at greater risk by swapping between different cheats, eventually one or more of them will be flagged for a ban wave and you'll be caught up alongside it.

----------


## syscall78

i use a private aimbot to 15 days and no ban is ow-aimbot 2.1

----------


## lolfaq

> external hacks are more of an aim-assist and will never have the performance of an membot.
> 
> Good luck searching for a membot which is UD tho. Almost every known coder is scared of sue-happy Blizzard and the ones that aren't, are either crappy coders or only have one in private.
> 
> A good advice: Don't try the chinese membots, they'll get you banned in less than a few days


Just wonder: what's the difference for blizz in this case mem bot or not?

----------


## msterz0

I bought the SK one to see how it goes but still no word from SK (he has to activate my account I guess)..

----------


## Snozzberry

> I bought the SK one to see how it goes but still no word from SK (he has to activate my account I guess)..


Same here, been waiting about a day now. Wondering where he is.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Just wonder: what's the difference for blizz in this case mem bot or not?


In regards, of cheating, none. They'll ban you for both.

In regards of legal terms, there are differences. Membots, for example alter the game-memory which they can sue for, external bots don't do that.

----------


## syscall78

you can see a ggod public hack

----------


## pantplays

Currently I'm interested in paying for a private aimbot. I've seen quite a few so far but I would like some info on pros, cons, costs, accessibility, etc. Thanks for any help  :Smile:

----------


## Mocking

:Big Grin:  this *memory hack* works now. noname - YouTube

----------


## Torkah

Hello all, what's the best paid hack available for Overwatch that is easily accessible?

----------


## MiBi250

Im looking for a paid legit Overwatch cheat. There are some one this site and im not sure which one i should pick. So you guys have any recommendations on what is good and safe? 
Pricing should be under 70$ a month.

----------


## Constantes

> And Soldier 82:_ I'm pretty sure using this will get you auto banned._.



Based on what? What makes you think this? Also I was under the impression there were no 'auto bans'. What do you mean exactly??

----------


## zYN100

Tried a lot of the free and a few of the paid Overwatch cheats and none ever live up to my expectation or I'm unable to get mine working as smooth as the showcased videos. Looking for either a memory hack or a truly efficient/accurate colour bot or someone that can point me in the right direction to obtain one. 

So far I've tried:

- watchover tyrant
- xaim
- dva systems
- overkill
- jire
- succwatch
- + a bunch of random pixel/colour bots and Korean reworks 

Thanks in advance

----------


## RodrigoHns

Or it's the end of the non-memory aimbots? The biggest providers here don't have any working aimbots anymore.

----------


## Shacharshp

Can i have a list of the paid working aimbots? i would like the cheapest one tho

----------


## Ellebora

Title says it all. I don't want a seller telling me to buy theirs by the way. I'd like to hear from users which aimbot has the least chance of ban. And best performance.

----------


## applellsj

i need to buy aimbot but i dont know
the best aimbot
thank :Smile:

----------


## Zappyink

xaim is shit right now but try other ones

----------


## salvedro

I've been hugging for a long time for a simple aimbot to overwatch and I'll just download and work on the OverJoint v9 but it does not work.
Is there any good aimbot?
please help

----------


## kzw

Hello ownedcore.
I have Xaim lifetime and i want to make some comparison to whoever has CFBot and want to know whats the difference between these two.

Xaim:
1. Shoots at objective with NoHPOn: True
everytime i play black widow and scope it on someone i hold my flickerKey and when the enemy is near the objective it shoots at the objective(ATTACK IN RED). Also when i play McCree it would do the same thing when i hold down flickeyKey. They need to work on this because this is really frustrating when people spectates me people be like why are you aiming at the objective. (Laughing out loud)

2. it states it has Long range head shot support.. Ok, i choose widow and across the map i hold my flickerkey it doesnt shoot.. Alright, let me shoot them once without scoping, Ok name tag shows, scope in and hold flickerKey, it shoots. Also same thing with McCree doesnt shoot unless it has a name tag on the enemy.. This is advertise not accurately and does not have long range head shot support.

3. I think this is color aimbot because it shoots everything thats red or have similar color to the enemy


----------------

For you CFBot users, do you guys experience these with what Im having? Im thinkign about switching over

----------


## Necraal

Hey guys,

me and my Team are looking for a guy who can code aimtracker/bot which are actually working.

Cheats like XAim and stuff like that are looking amazing, but I cant find many reports about the program. So I can't check if my money isn't gonna make a fly to some scammer.

So I wanted to ask here, is XAim usable? Is it safe? If not, has someone on this forum the skills to do something like that?  :Wink: 

We would pay for that of course.

Any offers or recommendations?

Greets

----------


## sirenomelie

Xaim is usable but you should buy it from the real site not the scam site. the real site`s prices are 30$, 60$ and 250$.
I'd probably try to get my hands on chens-cafe but you need BTC for that + not everyone gets the right to buy it. have only heard good things about it though

----------


## Necraal

I was asking XAim support a few things BEFORE blindly buying it. No reply, I sent about 4 E-Mails ... This is why I hesitate to buy it.

Now u told me about "Chens-cafe" I saw it and love it, any XAIM or CHEN users here who can help me out a little? 

(If it actually works etc.)

Thanks for ur reply sirenomelie, helped me a lot  :Smile: 

*I saw for chen bot specifically u need at least 150 fps and windows7 everything above or below won't work, so there is a loooot of effort in this cheat, thats probably the reason why it looks soooo good. But I need a less complicated version :confused:

----------


## 4s6k

check out CF bot, simple and effective

----------


## reeceuth

looking to buy a good aimbot.
tried xaims pro version and it is completely useless.
any ones out there that are better?

----------


## koperta

all cheat sucks and kinda broke my game

----------


## Xxxx1337

Looking to buy an overwatch aimbot that works properly, price doesn't matter, just needs to actually work the way it should

----------


## epi93

Hey there  :Smile: 

Want to buy a good Overwatch Hack... is there Anyone?

Pay with PP... (No, hadnt Bitcoin, can optional pay with PSC or smth.)


Used XAIM before... but now didnt find anything else...

----------


## n0b0d0y

Coders tend to avoid Paypal because :
- Blizzard hunt
- Payback problems

So, unless you want to buy a crappy pixelbot, I would suggest to get some Bitcoin and get a proper one !
Cheers

----------


## hanzohanamura

Its so hard to get response from the sellers on this site. its like they are everyone best friend when they first release or do an update, they make a few thousand bucks then just ignore everyone?? I dunno. 

All i know is i want to buy a good trigger bot for mcree / widow. I dont know why its so hard to find.

----------


## smusen

There is so many things the avg Joe don't understand about OW and cheating by the look of this thread. 

- Is there cheat(s) on the market currently that legitimately is really good and fly under the radar of Blizzard? Yes there is, but you'll very likely never get your hands on it and I'll explain to you why. Every single of these are slotted to a very limited userbase (5-20 users), VERY pricey, let alone knowing how to get in contact with a seller can be difficult unless you got a contact. Let's say you manage to find a seller, the cheat has open slots and you got the money. Even in this case, its very likely the seller isn't interested in selling to you, the thing is a lot of these private cheats are being used at the highest level and if you can't play at a minimum level of GM without these chests already, you put the cheat and its userbase at risk of being detected. 

You can be 100% nobody on OC will post public or pm you about a cheat like this, so I don't get the point why people keep asking. And to make it clear, most people probably ask about simple pixel bots and sure you can get those for a penny and they might work to some level, but the level of risk is high and almost a 100% ban, maybe not tomorrow or next week, but it's only a matter of time.

----------


## Bona

Hello Guys,

I found this website.
Enhanced Gaming - Aimbot and Wallhack for Overwatch & More

Anyone already tried this one before? Is it trust able? This guy has some videos in youtube showing the bot and etc.
I want to buy a good one. I don`t care if I need to pay 30, 50 ,60$. But must be a trustable website.

Any tip?
Many thanks!

----------


## smusen

> Hello Guys,
> 
> I found this website.
> Enhanced Gaming - Aimbot and Wallhack for Overwatch & More
> 
> Anyone already tried this one before? Is it trust able? This guy has some videos in youtube showing the bot and etc.
> I want to buy a good one. I don`t care if I need to pay 30, 50 ,60$. But must be a trustable website.
> 
> Any tip?
> Many thanks!


100% fake lmao, they claim you get esp for 20 bucks, not alone console hack, if im not wrong you can't even cheat on console when it comes to OW.

----------


## hickarn

Hello, i've tried using several hacks in overwatch, including Xaim, SKBot and CFBot, i know these cheats are made to simply "assist" ones aim, and not go full out, but for someone that kinda needs more assistance than these cheats offers, im looking for a cheat where you can customise your FoV, speed/pull without it becoming jittery, or failing to trace
Happy to try paid cheats too. Even if you dont own the cheat, would appreciate some recommendations  :Big Grin: 
skype - michaelnedelcu

----------


## Bona

> 100% fake lmao, they claim you get esp for 20 bucks, not alone console hack, if im not wrong you can't even cheat on console when it comes to OW.


Many thanks for the advise bro! I am looking for something for PC.
I found this one here now https:// sk-bot . com".

Any feedback about this one? Do you have any paid one that you recommend? 

Many thanks for the support.!

----------


## youngchop

That site is a fraud lol i emailed that guy just to see and he uses ahk and ahk has been banned for about 9 months do not buy from Enhanced Gaming - Aimbot and Wallhack for Overwatch & More

----------


## astrolabium7

it is possible to cheat on overwatch on ps4 @smusen

----------


## salamingaro

Hey guys,
I am new to the world of aimbots and hacks, and I would like to ask if there is a good aimbot to purchase now days ( paid is fine ). I have heard of Xaim, but people are having trouble with it lately. With the aimbot I am going to play mostly hit-scans such as McCree, Soldier and Tracer, and I am aiming to reach Grand master with the aimbot. No pun intended

Thank you.

----------


## pisanggoreng

yeah..okay aboooos more

----------


## pisanggoreng

Hey all, new to the forum here.

I have a couple of newbie questions before I purchase a cheat that will stay ud for quite a while.


I used to cheat daily with csgo, bf1 and botting in some mmo's so I'm not completely lost but I have some questions specific in the overwatch cheating scene.
I see that there are both external and internal cheat options, I am looking for a legit cheat atm.

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/fps...re-v3-0-a.html (Cry about your bans here v3.0)
on this thread I saw that the last ban wave was quite some time ago. is that thread outdated or is OW's AC just crap?

Also, I've never used a pixel bot before so I have no knowledge upon it. how do these cheats get detected? I mean the cheat is literally searching for colors on the screen. I'm assuming if I play legit the only way to get banned with a pixel bot is if I rage and get reported by the players. Please correct me if I'm wrong and redirect me to the correct information.

Thanks =)

----------


## outkast82889

I personally loved xaim, until they disappeared and left everyone hanging. Are there any other OW bots out there at a reasonable price that work well and support various characters like Ana, Widow and tracer?

----------


## vos276

Is there any aimbot that's good besides chen, cfbot and rose?

----------


## alcovex

> Is there any aimbot that's good besides chen, cfbot and rose?


There's Overwatch Sombra , and then there are memory hacks.

It's expensive, but here's a link: 

owexternal

----------


## MrRawrr

Ya, sombra i can vouch for, memory hacks aren't cheap, i know a few but ranging from $1.5k upwards, Also for the guy mentioned xaim earlier in the thread, he didn't pack up, blizz caught him, massive sue and im guessing got told to take his bot down.

----------


## armeggeden

I'm currently using Overwatch Sombra and it's the best pixel bot I've used so far.

I have in the past used SG bot and Xaim lifetime, not to mention some smaller meh bots here and there.

(Fitterino's Hack Store! (Private memory hack slots open))

----------


## Ashuntae

I'll try and keep this as short as possible.
I'm looking for an Overwatch hack and right now my options seems pretty limited.
First off there's SK Bot. It seems credible though I've seen mixed opinions. Ofc I know that the creators feature fake comments to promote their stuff but I've also seen ones that make it look as if the hack is worth it. From what I've also heard, they are related to the guys that made xaim ( or so I've heard.)
Then there's a discord reseller that goes by Lootsy. Again, I've heard both good and bad things about him and I am tempted to buy his SG pixelbot.
And finally, there Fitterino which from what I can gather has the most expensive semi-public hacks currently.
Anyway, I was wondering if anyone here knows if they are trustworthy, which hack is better. Also, suggestions are always welcome.
Thanks in advance ^^

----------


## hxcftw

Lootsy is a known scammer from D3Scene, DO NOT buy from him. He scammed over 100$ worth of Steam Cards from me.

----------


## alcovex

You can buy from Wee or Fitter. Both sell pretty strong memory bots, but are private and quite expensive. 

I would recommend Wee's SharpShooter. It's $1200 entry (which covers your first month) and then $600 monthly renewal. BUT, it's awesome and I've been using it since release.
It's hands down the best cheat in the market.

If you can't afford that kind of money, you should ask Fitter for OWSombra. It's a pixel bot that he sells, and it's quite good. However, I think it only works on Windows7.

----------


## Ashuntae

I think I might give Rose a try seeing as quite a few people seem happy with it.

----------


## asoarestorres

You migh wanna check this out:
SharpEye Project Overwatch AIMBOT |EXTERNAL| SUPER SMOOTH| UNDETECTED| NO FPS DROP

----------


## rahulchawla

How do you justify paying 1200$ for a MONTH AIMBOT ? spending 10k a year on a hack? Retarded as hell

----------


## Ashuntae

Yeah, that's waaaay out of my range. For now I also got Sombra thanks to a friend. If anyone whats to do some comp or just mess around with hacks feel free to add me on discord.
My handle is Ashuntae#4343

----------


## Ashuntae

Also, if anyone has some really cancer Sombra settings, please share them.

----------


## Patriclos

Hey ashuntae, I also just purchased Sombra. How long did it take for you to get your build after you purchased it?

----------


## Patr1k

This is THE best aimbot

OW External Memory ESP, Aimbot, Flickbot and Prediction

----------


## Ashuntae

> Hey ashuntae, I also just purchased Sombra. How long did it take for you to get your build after you purchased it?


Got it in like 30 minutes.

----------


## rahulchawla

Best and affordable MEMORY OVERWATCH AiMBOT?

----------


## aviab

Working bot for win10? P2p..

----------


## SpookyNoodle

I'm looking to compare between a bunch of different aimbots, and do some price comparisons:

The following are pixel bots: 
SombraChen's CafeSharpEyeRose

And the following are Memory bots:
Sharpshooter


I just wanted to ask around here: have you used any of the above aimbots? What was your experience?

----------


## Ashuntae

Used rose, sombra and sharpeye, was happy with all of them. Tbh I liked sharp most

----------


## SpookyNoodle

That's great! Exactly the info I needed! Did you use the basic or 'Pro' version of SharpEye?

----------


## furiousg3orge

Forget Chen's, you'd be have better luck spotting Samsquanch then being "accepted" into the forums and actually able to buy the cheat.

----------


## KevenCC

> Forget Chen's, you'd be have better luck spotting Samsquanch then being "accepted" into the forums and actually able to buy the cheat.


I was accepted. What're you implying? Acceptance is based off of many things my dude.

----------


## SpookyNoodle

I _think_ I got accepted? I'm waiting on my bitcoin to become approved, and then I'll try purchasing.

----------


## gitguuuuuuuud

> Forget Chen's, you'd be have better luck spotting Samsquanch then being "accepted" into the forums and actually able to buy the cheat.


I was accepted as well. Chen's has been a solid pixel bot so far.

To be fair, it did take me about a week to get the confirmation, but once I did it was a really easy process to get the bot downloaded and set up. Don't bash Chen's till you try it- especially their private area.

----------


## canaadriane

> I was accepted as well. Chen's has been a solid pixel bot so far.
> 
> To be fair, it did take me about a week to get the confirmation, but once I did it was a really easy process to get the bot downloaded and set up. Don't bash Chen's till you try it- especially their private area.


How much is Chen's monthly?

----------


## aviab

Detected but def was one of the best..

----------


## bamboyo278

Was looking to get an aimbot, just looking for one that has many prior buyers with good reviews so I know it is legit. Any recommendations? I’d prefer just a soft aimbot or somewhat subtle one. Someone reccomended Chen’s cafe. What have you heard about it, is it good?I’m new to this community so apologies if this post is out of the ordinary

----------


## gitguuuuuuuud

Chen's is great. I can vouch for them.

You'll need to have a Windows 7 system to run it, so you can either dual boot or run W7 exclusively. They had instructions on their website, I'm sure they are still there.

They also offer a TON of other benefits in their package, and it's not a monthly payment.

I'd fill out the app and see if you're invited in. The community is great!

----------


## AimBuff

xaim and Sharpeye

----------


## Bradley42

Hello, I’ve been looking around for the most reliable and somewhat subtle aimbot out there. Many people recommended Chen’s Cafe, but I don’t know if they are not accepting new memberships or something, because I applied and emailed their support and got no response both times after a couple days. So does anyone have any other good aimbot suggestions other than Chen’s cafe? Preferably a bit subtle, but I’ll take any, I’m not picky about what type of aimbot or the price, as long as it works, it’s not a high chance of getting banned, and has positive reviews

----------


## zemana

Just scroll down page in "Overwatch Buy Sell Trade" category and you'll find some offers

----------


## spiriteld

> Used rose, sombra and sharpeye, was happy with all of them. Tbh I liked sharp most


Do you use Sharp with pro or Basic month order ?

Thank by advance for your advise

----------


## burkew

Hello, i am new to the overwatch cheating community. Im wondering what is the best free aimbot?
Are ahk cheats detected and what should i use?
Thanks, really appreciate any kind of help.

----------


## Noaboy

Hi,

I've decided to make a small review on the bots i've used so far so here we go:

All pixelbots in my opinion are not worth buying in general since all of them are HP related even if they are advertised that they have a "NO-HP" mode don't fall for it.
I would say maximum you could get with these is around 3000 SR. I'm not going to start rating each pixelbot as in my eyes they are all the same. 

Positive:  Great for tracking on medium distance, very affordable, great for reaching diamond, Very low banrate
Negative: Must hit the first shot (for heroes as widowmaker, ash, mcree it could be a problem), When an enemy healthbar dissapears or when an enemy peeks your pixelbot will not be able to track him anymore which can be very annoying, when multiple enemies are in your FOV your pixelbot will not know who to shoot so it will randomly shoot or stutter between the targets in your FOV. (bad for certain heroes)

*Pixelbots:*

*Opex* Decent but still a pixelbot
*H4G* Cheap
*Rose* Cheap / Slow support
*Artemis* Way to expenive for what it is
*Plantic* Way to expensive for what it is
*Sharpshooter* Decent but expected more

*Memory Hacks*

*Seoul* 
*Dream*
*Bonjour*

Positive: You can see enemies trough walls, when you play tracer for example and you shoot a target if you press "shift" and your target is not on your screen anymore if you decide to shoot you will instantly snap onto the target even if ti's not in your line of sight which is very very overpowered, It locks onto one specific target rather then randomly shooting the people inside of your FOV which is perfect, Automaticly adjust settings when changing heroes for example if you pick widowmaker you wont have the change any settings you can just right click and you will instantly track again. The aim on memory hacks is 100% clean.
*Negative:* Ban rates are pretty high on these since they are very obvious and easier to be detected, the memory hack turns you into a god you could easily reach Masters / GM or TOP500 so sometimes you have to keep a low profile and not be to obvious, also the game is much easier since you can see trough walls but that doesn't mean you can get distracted. There are still loads of heroes who can one shot you. Even when cheating you still need to play the game as if you were playing yourself.


This is just my personal view on these bots and wanted to share it with anyone who's interested.
Hope it helps and let me know which bots / hacks you've used before and what your expierence was with them!

(Rose, H4G have been used quite a while ago i'd say 2-3 months so there will be new features / updates in the meantime probably)


DO NOT BUY ULTRABOT THEY ARE SCAMMERS, YOU WILL RECEIVE AN EMPTY NOTEPAD FILE

----------


## Razzue

Is rose even valid anymore? Pretty sure Kampf has gone poof at this point xD  :Wink: 

While you may think the advertisement of "No-HP" may be false, truth is they do use a different method than waiting for an HP bar to show up , or when was the last time you even tried one of those pixel bots?

----------


## Tutaj

How do u guys feel about Insomnis aka CFbot? Someone actually used it?

----------


## AimBuff

> Hi,
> 
> I've decided to make a small review on the bots i've used so far so here we go:
> 
> All pixelbots in my opinion are not worth buying in general since all of them are HP related even if they are advertised that they have a "NO-HP" mode don't fall for it.
> I would say maximum you could get with these is around 3000 SR. I'm not going to start rating each pixelbot as in my eyes they are all the same. 
> 
> Positive:  Great for tracking on medium distance, very affordable, great for reaching diamond, Very low banrate
> Negative: Must hit the first shot (for heroes as widowmaker, ash, mcree it could be a problem), When an enemy healthbar dissapears or when an enemy peeks your pixelbot will not be able to track him anymore which can be very annoying, when multiple enemies are in your FOV your pixelbot will not know who to shoot so it will randomly shoot or stutter between the targets in your FOV. (bad for certain heroes)
> ...


i find the best memory bot and Most safe with excellent support they also have a very powerful bot pixel
they not sell ir for oc or other forum because it's very private i can inv peoples want to buy.

----------


## yesman222

Anybody have video of memory hack like fits or bubble so we can see how work? sorry for bad english

----------


## AimBuff

> Anybody have video of memory hack like fits or bubble so we can see how work? sorry for bad english


u want the best memoey bot?

----------


## yesman222

i just want see the performance of the different mem hacks  :Big Grin:

----------


## NeonTube100

Hi,
I'm looking for an undetected aimbot paid or free working on the latest version of OW (windows 10)

----------


## Razzue

I mean... Maybe check out the trade/sell area?...

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...uy-sell-trade/

----------


## S3FRS

best is Sharpeye, 400lvl undetected , bronze to diams on 2 days. 1mons playing 220 lvl. just respect process

----------


## AimBuff

Owm the best use 3 4 months

----------


## ChumChum

In your opinion guys!

what is it and why

----------


## Aimladen

Anyone here compared Gotchabot, Insomnis, and Entropia?

I recently had insomnis, with proper settings it's a 9/10 aimbot, ~3/10 triggerbot, no hp doesn't work far distance, I think it's just names and hp only, so I'd typically have to shoot first for anything to work. I really liked the aimbot but it's a pain in the ass buying BTC to pay for it and they charge like $15 more for paypal..

Considering trying out gotchabot and entropia since the payment methods look easier and cheaper.

----------


## armeggeden

UPDATE: MARCH 2019

Insomnis & Chen's Cafe: I've never used these programs, it's windows 7 compatible only. Which is fine for a very few players with older processors, but most players with computers that are 2-3 years old or newer cannot downgrade to windows 7 because it's not compatible. With more processor power one can maintain that high FPS that is required to get the best out of the bot. If you already have a W7 OS computer that's beefed up then I highly recommend either of these services. Otherwise, please do not downgrade.

Entropia: Again, I haven't used. When attempting to use the bot I was kicked out of their discord and there really wasn't enough information that could help me determine how it compares to other bots. I'm still aiming to try this bot soon so I'll update this post if I do.

GotchaBot: Still has a long way to go. It doesn't use no HP which is a complete must have. It's "Trigger" Setting doesn't actually lock on to a target and shoot, instead it just "Shoots" when you're kind of looking at the target. It's default settings are not decent in any sort of way, so you're going to have to spend a lot of time optimizing the settings to get the most out of it. I truly believe Zemana can improve this bot a lot, but they're not quite there yet. (Bonus: I haven't been banned using this bot)

Sharp Eye: 

Pros:
Doesn't require much optimizing on default settings
No HP Bot
Trigger bot works great
Sharp Eye gives insanely quick responses on Thread & Email
The best bot I've used on this site.

Cons: 
-I've been banned ALOT
-Sharp Eye doesn't do a good job at letting buyers know that there's a safer, newer version out. I've lost a lot of accounts that could of been prevented by an updated thread or email.

All in all, I can't play without SE, but I'm super cautious about it.

Pick your poison, is all I can say at this time.

----------


## Seantex

Hello guys!
I am looking for a Overwatch aimbot that cost about 30€ per month and is undetected!
It should work on windows 10! 
Can you tell me any cheat that is trustfull and working and undetected?
Thank you!

----------


## hanshop

[오버워치 한샵] 오버워치 메모리핵 크리톱 (Crytop) 게임플레이 영상. - YouTube

Try our newest cheat. No bullshit, just watch.

----------


## gitguuuuuuuud

I hate to be "that guy" but you aren't going to find a good _undetected_ cheat unless you add another 0 onto that number. Entry level is $300, and that's Xeraph. It's not bad, just requires a little tweaking. The more private ones aren't advertised here, are invite only, and are upwards of $500-600 a month to start. 

All of them will work on Windows 10 with the exception of Chens Cafe. It's a Windows 7 exclusive.

But the safest ones are much more expensive.

----------


## preCaL

xeraph is dogshit, doesn't deserve the $300, you're better off spending some time on UC and putting together your own stuff. not hard anymore considering of how much is posted on UC and blizzard closing their eyes.

----------


## gitguuuuuuuud

I didn't make that post to flame another provider, I just wanted to inform the user of what the price expectations are. 

I'm not a Xeraph fan either, but I wasn't going to stand there and say that.

----------


## Rip2722

I'm looking for a low risk aim bot that can be toggled on and off in game. Thanks!

----------


## warcism

join join join join gimme inviter discount, also its really good CYPHER X

----------


## souljaboy1

I’m new to this, so I was wondering if there is a good legit aimbot for overwatch that is close to undetected that has a lifetime membership. Sorry if this was already a question that’s asked.

----------


## souljaboy1

It would be awesome if it was external too, thanks.

----------

